

Ask HN: U.S. workers, how much vacation do you get yearly? - mproud

I’m thinking of making a change of employment, but I’m curious what amount of vacation in a year I should expect to receive as a non-startup IT employee? Currently I get 4 weeks, and if I were to hit 10 years it will become 5 weeks.<p>I understand employment around the world, particularly Europe has a reputation for offering much more vacation, but I have no plans moving outside the country, so I’m only concerned with U.S. employment right now.
======
ja27
At my last company I maxed out at 28 days a year after seven years there.
Standard is usually 2 weeks but if you negotiate as part of your hiring, you
should be able to get 3 weeks, especially if you're in a more senior or
managerial role.

------
kghose
I work at a mid stage startup. I got 7 weeks paternity leave and there is no
set vacation time but we are encouraged to take at least 3 weeks a year.
People often take a month off for summer and a week or two off for christmas.

------
tfangel
I work at a seasonal concert venue in the North East as a developer and Full
Time IT Support Staff. After 2.5 years, I'm at 2 weeks paid, plus a mandatory
week paid at Christmas, and mandatory one week paid when the season ends to
get the team back in gear. So, all in all 4 weeks.

------
tedyoung
4 weeks after 4 years (starts at 3 weeks for new employees). Note that we are
forced to use 2-4 of those days during the yearly winter shutdown. There's
also a limit to the accrual of vacation time, so if you let them build up over
the max amount (around 6-7 weeks worth), you'll start to lose some of those
days.

~~~
mproud
Yeah, at 240 hours (6 weeks) I start losing it.

There is a cash out option typically in the summer (for every vacation day
used I can cash out another day). I did that once; then more money taken out
of my paycheck because the govt. assumed I was now making way more, so I
didn’t really see the money until the following April.

------
arink
3 weeks.

FYI: Something to be aware of is if the company shuts down at the end of the
year. You may have to use 2 - 4 days of vacation around Christmas/New Years or
take it those days as unpaid.

~~~
mproud
The cool thing is the other office shuts down for Thanksgiving, but we don’t
(inorite?) so instead they give us 3 days to take whenever else we want
(pending approval).

------
jpetersonmn
4 weeks vacation, 1 week personal, 1 week sick. All available after the first
of the year, if you don't use by the end of the year you lose it. And can't
cash any of it out.

------
mattwritescode
You lot in the US have it hard. 28days standard + 7/8 days bank holidays +
sick leave on top.

You all need to be moving to Europe.

------
faet
8 holidays. 4 weeks. leniency on appointments (hour or two late due to
dentist/Dr i don't need to use leave on).

------
mkaziz
I'm a year in and I get 2 weeks. I feel like (and hope) this is on the lower
end of the spectrum.

------
lscharen
I started with 2 weeks and bumped up to 3 weeks after 5 years.

